# Incredible 2 cases



## Rogan

I'm really undecided on a case for my Inc 2. I need one, I can be really rough on phones. So I would like to know what our members are using. I've had Seidio and Otterbox cases before and I'm more inclined to buy them, but I keep hearing about TPU cases.

Any thoughts on those?


----------



## Bob-o

I got the body glove. Doesnt add much bulk as it did for the fascinate. I love it.


----------



## sic789

i bought one from www.epicas.es and i love it

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## razorclose

I have a Trident Aegis series case. Much like Otterbox, but I prefer them over otterbox nowadays. www.tridentcase.com


----------



## neur0tk

I got an Otterbox which I don't mind the bulkiness I feel safe when I drop my phone when it is in this case


----------



## ballisticn8

Just dropped my inc 2 getting out of my truck (about a four foot drop) yesterday, it was in an otterbox commuter case, handled fine. I prefer the commuter case to other cases as it provides great protection with minimal bulk.


----------



## Chris3D

I picked up an Incipio Feather and really like it. Not the most thorough protection, but it's all I need as I tend to be pretty careful. Just wanted something to protect the back and sides and keep the camera lens from touching when I put it down on the table/floor/ground. Found it on eBay for $17 and it included a screen protector. Here's what it looks like. Really adds almost no size or weight.


----------



## Rogan

I picked up two luxmo tpu cases on eBay for $6. I figured for $6 these can be a trial run for tpu cases and if I don't like them I can grab the otterbox later.


----------



## anguish

Otterbox Defender here. After dropping mine and denting the metal fascia to a point where it no longer sits flush, I wanted extra protection. I could have gone the insurance route with it, but not for that flimsy metal and the risk of getting a phone with GB on it, or one that has issues.


----------



## Avelnan

The Hybrid AquaFlex TPU case from Amazon is pretty sexy. It has TPU sides, and a hard back.


----------



## Skyboxer1968

Had a otterbox defender but didn't like it. Too bulky and it was harder to press the bottom buttons. Now I have an incipio silicrylic with an invisible shield screen protector. Good protection with perfect size and grip

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogan

My tuxmo tpu cases arrived today. I like how its very form fitting and pliable, yet has some rigidity in the right places.


----------



## ddgarcia05

"Avelnan said:


> The Hybrid AquaFlex TPU case from Amazon is pretty sexy. It has TPU sides, and a hard back.


How long did it take for yours to come in? Mine hasn't shipped and I ordered it on Sunday.


----------



## TheAtheistReverend

I have tried the TPU cases, and I do like them. I also have worn the incipio case that is a hard shell around a silicone wrap, and i like it too. I just really liked my seidio innocase on my Eris so much I just ordered the surface case from them (same style, new name). I really liked how slick, low profile and safe it felt. My Eris was dropped many times in that case and was well protected.


----------



## Rogan

My eris was fine without a case, right up until it landed screen down on a sharp rock.

The tpu case has been great on the Inc2 so far. It doesn't attract lint or dust. It is easy to slip in and out of my pocket. Half the time I forget it is even there.


----------



## TheAtheistReverend

Hope you have a good screen protector on this one


----------



## 0mie

You guys should check out www.epikcas.es for some inexpensive/quality tpu cases


----------



## mbh87

0mie said:


> You guys should check out www.epikcas.es for some inexpensive/quality tpu cases


If yours didnt have an ugly pattern I would have bought from you....


----------



## 0mie

mbh87 said:


> If yours didnt have an ugly pattern I would have bought from you....


Yea, everyone seems to like the pattern...I don't mind it, but if I could not have it I'd be ok with it also lol

You can't really see it though


----------



## wyattyoss

I've got the Otterbox Commuter. It's perfect, and there's really not much bulk added. It feels like a natural extension of the phone and still feels like I could drop it without worrying.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------

